# What does it mean to be classified as coder 1,2, or 3



## tmmoreland2017 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello All,
I just obtained my CPC in December and am looking for part-time/prn remote work. In many of the ads they are looking for a coder 2 or coder 3. What does these designations entail?


----------



## BenCrocker (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe it stands for HIM class 2 or 3.

Like this.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 3, 2015)

tinamriley65 said:


> Hello All,
> I just obtained my CPC in December and am looking for part-time/prn remote work. In many of the ads they are looking for a coder 2 or coder 3. What does these designations entail?



These are internal designations and mean different things to each organization.  Usually it is a designation for years of experience or education or both.


----------



## robyn516 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Response*

It could also mean years of experience or level you are at.


----------



## nc_coder (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, in my organization, we have levels 1, 2, 3, and lead coder.  Ours depends on the level of experience with 3 as the least amount of experience.  
I can tell you that finding remote positions as a newly certified coder can be difficult.  I have been certified for 10 years and coding for over 15.  Most that I have seen want you to have inpatient coding experience.


----------



## sdelth4284 (Jan 6, 2015)

Our coder 1 is from certification to the end of your first year working as a coder. Coder 2 is from the end of year one forward. 

More businesses need to realize that hiring and training an inexperienced coder can be beneficial. Training the new coder may take time, but should result in a proficient coder with fewer bad habits learned from other positions.


----------



## Patty Basa (Jan 6, 2015)

In my institution I am a Coder 3.  Our Coder 3's are required to have coding certification, experience as well as a specialty certification.  Our Coder 1 does not have to have certification, but must receive it within 1 year of accepting the position with us.


----------

